# Italia Sì 2a edizione: Manuel Bortuzzo nel cast



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2019)

Dopo il successo della prima edizione, torna *Italia Sì*, il people show del sabato pomeriggio ideato e condotto da *Marco Liorni* dove la gente comune (ma in alcuni casi anche personaggi famosi) sale su un podio per raccontare una storia personale. Per quanto riguarda le novità di questa edizione 2019/2020, *non ci sarà più Mauro Coruzzi* (vero nome di Platinette, che sarà impegnato in giuria ad Amici Celebrities su Canale 5) tra i "saggi", che saranno quattro e non più tre. 

Infatti, a fare compagnia alle confermate *Rita Dalla Chiesa* ed *Elena Santarelli*, ci saranno due new entry, il nuotatore *Manuel Bortuzzo* divenuto noto alla cronaca per essere stato, qualche mese fa, vittima di una sparatoria che lo ha costretto ad una paralisi alle gambe, ma che non gli ha impedito di smettere con la sua passione e l'ex campione di tennis *Adriano Panatta*. 

Nella prima puntata, tra le persone che saliranno sul podio per raccontarsi, avremo Aurora, una ragazza malata di una forma rara di narcolessia, che la fa addormentare all'improvviso per poi risvegliarsi dopo pochi minuti o addirittura ore senza ricordare nulla. La ragazza farà un appello, per trovare un medico che possa guarirla da questo male che la assale dal 2016. Nella stessa puntata, però, come accadeva nella precedente edizione, ci saranno anche storie che faranno ridere gli spettatori da casa, come quella di Francesco e che faranno riflettere come quella di Carlo che mostrerà al pubblico il suo "ingegno".

La seconda edizione di Italia Sì, partirà *sabato 14 settembre*, alle ore 16:40, su *Rai 1*.

*Ospite della prima puntata Olivia Bertè sorella di Loredana e Mia Martini.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo della prima edizione, torna *Italia Sì*, il people show del sabato pomeriggio ideato e condotto da *Marco Liorni* dove la gente comune (ma in alcuni casi anche personaggi famosi) sale su un podio per raccontare una storia personale. Per quanto riguarda le novità di questa edizione 2019/2020, *non ci sarà più Mauro Coruzzi* (vero nome di Platinette, che sarà impegnato in giuria ad Amici Celebrities su Canale 5) tra i "saggi", che saranno quattro e non più tre.
> 
> Infatti, a fare compagnia alle confermate *Rita Dalla Chiesa* ed *Elena Santarelli*, ci saranno due new entry, il nuotatore *Manuel Bortuzzo* divenuto noto alla cronaca per essere stato, qualche mese fa, vittima di una sparatoria che lo ha costretto ad una paralisi alle gambe, ma che non gli ha impedito di smettere con la sua passione e l'ex campione di tennis *Adriano Panatta*.
> 
> ...


Programma molto carino. Quando mi capita, lo seguo volentieri.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Settembre 2019)

*Ospite della prima puntata Olivia Bertè sorella di Loredana e Mia Martini.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Settembre 2019)

E' iniziato!


----------



## fabri47 (14 Settembre 2019)

Ora in onda, un uomo racconta di aver ricevuto più di 3000 euro di multa per aver fatto la pipì in strada  .


----------

